# 2022, stangata bollette luce e gas.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.

Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2021)

Vax,no vax, mascherine, vaccini, indici contagi, virologi del piffero, fascismo, razzismo, Zan... e intanto nessuno parla di queste cose e ce lo mettono sempre in quel posto.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


Ma non doveva intervenire l'Europa? 

E' una buffonata, alla fine gli aumenti saranno superiori a quelli temuti. Il governo non ha arginato proprio niente, si parlava di 50% e 40%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva intervenire l'Europa?
> 
> E' una buffonata, alla fine gli aumenti saranno superiori a quelli temuti. Il governo non ha arginato proprio niente, si parlava di 50% e 40%



Draghi fenomeno,Italia modello per l'Europa, ci ha fatto vincere gli Europei, ha fatto vincere i Maneskin etc etc


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vax,no vax, mascherine, vaccini, indici contagi, virologi del piffero, fascismo, razzismo, Zan... e intanto nessuno parla di queste cose e ce lo mettono sempre in quel posto.


appunto quel che dico da mesi.
questi si che sono motivi per andare a far casino in piazza.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


Alcuni settori li abbiamo gia rovinati col covid, con questa roviniamo le 4 aziende rimaste e possiamo cominciare a scannarci seriamente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vax,no vax, mascherine, vaccini, indici contagi, virologi del piffero, fascismo, razzismo, Zan... e intanto nessuno parla di queste cose e ce lo mettono sempre in quel posto.


Un po come la storia del "state a casa" ...è le bollette però le paghi lo stesso


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva intervenire l'Europa?
> 
> E' una buffonata, alla fine gli aumenti saranno superiori a quelli temuti. Il governo non ha arginato proprio niente, si parlava di 50% e 40%


eh no si son gia premurati a rettificare quello che si era detto.. adesso leggo che senza intervento del grand governo gli aumenti sarebbero del 65 e 59 %


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.



Anno stati i no-vax.


----------



## Devil man (30 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh no si son gia premurati a rettificare quello che si era detto.. adesso leggo che senza intervento del grand governo gli aumenti sarebbero del 65 e 59 %



Che sgancino qualche lingotto siamo la terza nazione con la riserva aurea più grande al mondo... Però la fame la facciamo sempre noi classe media..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


Si sono premurati di dire che "drago a kalmierato le bollette!1!1!". Un disastro senza precedenti, si lavora (se riesci a lavorare in questo paese di m...) per pagare le bollette e il metano all'auto (li mortacci loro, avevo preso la punto a metano e l'ho preso in quel posto).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh no si son gia premurati a rettificare quello che si era detto.. adesso leggo che senza intervento del grand governo gli aumenti sarebbero del 65 e 59 %


E tra l'altro mi sembra di aver capito che questo grande sforzohhh del governo ridurrà gli incrementi sulle bollette solo nel primo trimestre del 2022. Dopo si passerà al 65 e 59%...


----------



## JoKeR (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vax,no vax, mascherine, vaccini, indici contagi, virologi del piffero, fascismo, razzismo, Zan... e intanto nessuno parla di queste cose e ce lo mettono sempre in quel posto.


Io ne parlo da mesi... questo è ben peggio del covid...

Il metano è a prezzi mai visti, si salvi chi può.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

solo che non spiegano sui mass media il motivo.
l'ha ripetuto il vicepremier russo l'altro giorno


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Se conosco i miei polli, magari allentano un po' le misure (o forse abbassano solo i numeri dei contagi alla metà) giusto per far ingoiare la pillola, sbandierando "l'uscita dal tunnel e la rinascita". Poi, zacchete, ci sarà da salvare la Pasqua, magari con la nuova Omicron Turbo Integrale 4WD.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.



L’assurdo è che se ai pecoroni dici di costruire qualche centrale nucleare dicono di no, nel frattempo importiamo l’energia nucleare dalla Francia e abbiamo le centrali nucleari a pochi km dall’Italia.

Il ridicolo poi è che l’Enel le centrali nucleari le costruisce all’estero. Sembra una barzelletta. Inoltre l’Eni sta sperimentando metodi di produzione di energia nucleare all’avanguardia, che probabilmente venderà all’estero...


----------



## Mauricio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Io davvero rimango basito dai commenti che leggo qui e sui social media in generale. Se il prezzo della materia prima aumenta, cosa diavolo c’entra il governo?! È il mercato, piaccia o meno. Il gas, che importiamo perchè non si vuole estrarre qui in Italia, costa 4/5 volte il normale. Mi pare logico che aumenti anche per il consumatore finale. Mica è colpa del governo, è il puro e semplice funzionamento di mercato.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io davvero rimango basito dai commenti che leggo qui e sui social media in generale. Se il prezzo della materia prima aumenta, cosa diavolo c’entra il governo?! È il mercato, piaccia o meno. Il gas, che importiamo perchè non si vuole estrarre qui in Italia, costa 4/5 volte il normale. Mi pare logico che aumenti anche per il consumatore finale. Mica è colpa del governo, è il puro e semplice funzionamento di mercato.



Guarda quante tasse si pagano su benzina, gas e luce. Il governo c’entra eccome. Visto l’aumento della materia prima e il salasso per le famiglie togliere un po’ di tasse, anche temporaneamente, non sarebbe sbagliato. Per esempio, e per ridere, nella benzina paghiamo ancora tasse messe per finanziare le ricostruzioni in seguito a non so quanti terremoti. Inoltre aumentando le bollette aumenta anche l’Iva, capiasci ammè.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io davvero rimango basito dai commenti che leggo qui e sui social media in generale. Se il prezzo della materia prima aumenta, cosa diavolo c’entra il governo?! È il mercato, piaccia o meno. Il gas, che importiamo perchè non si vuole estrarre qui in Italia, costa 4/5 volte il normale. Mi pare logico che aumenti anche per il consumatore finale. Mica è colpa del governo, è il puro e semplice funzionamento di mercato.


2 referendum sul nucleare due volte il POPOLO ha detto no, non il governo di turno.. La gente.. 
Pensiamo di andare a solare, fa ridere.. Col solare non muovi nemmeno una macchina quando li produci i gigawatt che servono per alimentare il paese? Ormai era inevitabile l'aumento dei prezzi, le materie prime da 8 mesi sono a prezzi folli prima o dopo l'industria sti prezzi x forza di cose li scarica sul compratore finale.. 
Il 2022 sarà un anno molto molto complicato


----------



## Mauricio (31 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Guarda quante tasse si pagano su benzina, gas e luce. Il governo c’entra eccome. Visto l’aumento della materia prima e il salasso per le famiglie togliere un po’ di tasse, anche temporaneamente, non sarebbe sbagliato. Per esempio, e per ridere, nella benzina paghiamo ancora tasse messe per finanziare le ricostruzioni in seguito a non so quanti terremoti. Inoltre aumentando le bollette aumenta anche l’Iva, capiasci ammè.


Stai mischiando mele con pere. L’IVA che citi, è in percentuale, per cui non è aumentata (anzi il governo l’ha diminuita, in modo da venire incontro un minimo ai cittadini). Ma se prima un mq di gas costava al consumatore finale 0,20 euro, ed ora 1 euro, mi spieghi dov’è il governo ladrone cattivo e brutto? Ragazzi davvero, va bene discutere di calcio che non è una scienza perfetta, ma qui sono le basi di economia, non serve il master in finanza.


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 2 referendum sul nucleare due volte il POPOLO ha detto no, non il governo di turno.. La gente..
> Pensiamo di andare a solare, fa ridere.. Col solare non muovi nemmeno una macchina quando li produci i gigawatt che servono per alimentare il paese? Ormai era inevitabile l'aumento dei prezzi, le materie prime da 8 mesi sono a prezzi folli prima o dopo l'industria sti prezzi x forza di cose li scarica sul compratore finale..
> Il 2022 sarà un anno molto molto complicato


Il popolo si suicida lato approvvigionamento materie prime, dipendendo totalmente dalle importazioni a prezzi di mercato, e fa autocritica? No, ovviamente è colpa del governo in carica in quel momento.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io davvero rimango basito dai commenti che leggo qui e sui social media in generale. Se il prezzo della materia prima aumenta, cosa diavolo c’entra il governo?! È il mercato, piaccia o meno. Il gas, che importiamo perchè non si vuole estrarre qui in Italia, costa 4/5 volte il normale. Mi pare logico che aumenti anche per il consumatore finale. Mica è colpa del governo, è il puro e semplice funzionamento di mercato.



Benissimo.

Allora, così come si va in emergenza sanitaria calpestando i diritti, andiamo in emergenza energetica, lasciamo perdere i referendum e facciamo le centrali, stop. Poi che non sia una cosa precisamente a carico di questo governo sono pure d'accordo, il fatto è che nessuno lo farà mai, ed andremo avanti a salassi per il resto dei nostri giorni.

Mettersi al riparo da rincari, pianificare e diversificare l'approvvigiamento sono esattamente strategie compito del governo, non le menghiate tipo la Zan e altre robe (solo per citare quello attuale, ma ce n'è anche per i pregressi).

Semplicemente abbiamo un non-governo da oltre 30 anni, solo gente che sta a prendere per il kulo alle nostre spalle. E gli diamo pure credito nemmeno fossero delle divinità.

Ma la pagheremo cara se non ci diamo una svegliata, eccome se la pagheremo.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Stai mischiando mele con pere. L’IVA che citi, è in percentuale, per cui non è aumentata (anzi il governo l’ha diminuita, in modo da venire incontro un minimo ai cittadini). Ma se prima un mq di gas costava al consumatore finale 0,20 euro, ed ora 1 euro, mi spieghi dov’è il governo ladrone cattivo e brutto? Ragazzi davvero, va bene discutere di calcio che non è una scienza perfetta, ma qui sono le basi di economia, non serve il master in finanza.
> 
> Il popolo si suicida lato approvvigionamento materie prime, dipendendo totalmente dalle importazioni a prezzi di mercato, e fa autocritica? No, ovviamente è colpa del governo in carica in quel momento.



Una bolletta che prima veniva 100 e ora 140 non comporta nessun aumento del gettito iva. Ok.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Dicembre 2021)

Tutto giusto @gabri65 ,
Solo un appunto: anche se stasera decidessero di fare le centrali nucleari, ci vogliono anni per metterle in funzione. Non lato burocratico, parlo solo del lato tecnico.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Dicembre 2021)

Non appena questi aumenti verranno riversati sui consumatori in TUTTI i setttori sarà un si salvi chi può. Perché aumenterà TUTTO. Dal panificio che causa costi maggiori aumenterà il pane, all’azienda X, al negozio pinco pallo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Dicembre 2021)

Io credo che molti di voi perdano di vista il vero punto: noi non abbiamo un governo dal 1945 circa.
Tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto sono uomini o di Washington o di Bruxelles, non fanno l'interesse del paese.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Dicembre 2021)

ci si lamenta, è colpa del governo, ma chi negli anni '80 ha fatto chiudere tutte le centrali nucleari (dall'oggi al domani, caso unico nel Mondo) e bloccato la costruzione di quelle nuove? Il popolo italiano con un referendum. Mossa molto molto astuta. Ma è colpa del governo sicuramente


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto @gabri65 ,
> Solo un appunto: anche se stasera decidessero di fare le centrali nucleari, ci vogliono anni per metterle in funzione. Non lato burocratico, parlo solo del lato tecnico.



Grazie. Un'appunto anch'io, con un po di polemica, ma non verso di te.

Ormai siamo alla IV generazione di centrali nucleari, sono ipersicure e ben gestibili. Non ci vorrebbe molto a tirarle su, con impegno serio. Un governo che avesse voglia potrebbe secondo me renderle effettive quasi nell'arco di un mandato e farne sperimentare i benefici alla popolazione.

Ma quello che è grottesco è che siamo stati tra i primi ad averle, abbiamo know-how e competenza. In realtà le centrali le abbiamo, ma sono disattive.

Guarda caso, le abbiamo utilizzate fino a dopo il 1970, quando poi è cominciato il degrado politico.

Abbiamo megaaziende statali che progettano e costruiscono le centrali per gli altri.

Abbiamo fior di scienziati (quelli veri, non i vairologi) che dirigono gli acceleratori di particelle al CERN.

E noi dobbiamo andare avanti a carbonella con le ideologie antinucleari retrograde ed anacronistiche da hippies e figli dei fiori.

E rincari.


----------



## livestrong (31 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi fenomeno,Italia modello per l'Europa, ci ha fatto vincere gli Europei, ha fatto vincere i Maneskin etc etc


Qualcuno stacchi la spina a sto paese morente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io davvero rimango basito dai commenti che leggo qui e sui social media in generale. Se il prezzo della materia prima aumenta, cosa diavolo c’entra il governo?! È il mercato, piaccia o meno. Il gas, che importiamo perchè non si vuole estrarre qui in Italia, costa 4/5 volte il normale. Mi pare logico che aumenti anche per il consumatore finale. Mica è colpa del governo, è il puro e semplice funzionamento di mercato.


Anche i salari bassi sono puro e semplice mercato scommetto... Il problema va visto a 360 gradi, perché se già uno guadagna poco perché mediamente gli stipendi in Italia sono nettamente più bassi rispetto a Francia e Germania, è chiaro che un aumento repentino dei costi della materia prima diventano difficili da sostenere per una famiglia italiana. Inoltre paghiamo su benzina accise per finanziare guerre terminate da un pezzo, perché non sono state tolte? In generale stiamo pagando dazio per decenni in cui si sono susseguite classi politiche che non hanno fatto l'interesse del paese peggiorandone le condizioni anno dopo anno.


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Dicembre 2021)

draghi, grecia, non so se vi risuona qualcosa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto @gabri65 ,
> Solo un appunto: anche se stasera decidessero di fare le centrali nucleari, ci vogliono anni per metterle in funzione. Non lato burocratico, parlo solo del lato tecnico.


Interessante la discussione sul nucleare.
Oltre i lunghissimi tempi per cominciare a recuperare l'investimento (e senza contare il dove trovare i fondi per farlo questo investimento), potrebbe in ogni caso essere tardi per iniziare.
Giusto ieri esce questo articolo:

"A capodanno la Germania scollegherà dalla rete elettrica tre delle sei centrali nucleari".

Il direttore della RWE Power Nuclear parla così: 
"Quello dell'atomo è un business economicamente morto. Per la gestione delle scorie servono tra i 500 milioni e il miliardo di euro".
Questo senza contare i problemi legati al cambiamento climatico, e ancora il fatto che in ottica presente e futura si guarda ad altre fonti di energia.

A tutto questo aggiungiamo anche che, fermo restando trovare i soldi e aspettare i tempi, si aggiungono i tempi per effettivamente decidere positivamente sul nucleare (quindi altri referendum, discussioni politiche, etc).

Pare che anche Spagna e Austria siano orientate per l'uscita dal nucleare.


----------



## Viulento (31 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Interessante la discussione sul nucleare.
> Oltre i lunghissimi tempi per cominciare a recuperare l'investimento (e senza contare il dove trovare i fondi per farlo questo investimento), potrebbe in ogni caso essere tardi per iniziare.
> Giusto ieri esce questo articolo:
> 
> ...


direi allora che e' il momento giusto per il ritorno del nucleare in l'italia, siamo ritardati cronici.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Interessante la discussione sul nucleare.
> Oltre i lunghissimi tempi per cominciare a recuperare l'investimento (e senza contare il dove trovare i fondi per farlo questo investimento), potrebbe in ogni caso essere tardi per iniziare.
> Giusto ieri esce questo articolo:
> 
> ...



Sì, codesto è vero, ovviamente il nucleare non è tutto rose e fiori, c'è lo smaltimento e il muro di opposizione ideologica.

Io credo (magari sbagliando) che il disinteresse verso il nucleare sia dato anche da un fattore modaiolo, diciamo così. Inoltre il nucleare è stato demonizzato oltremodo con gli incidenti di Three Mile Island e Chernobyl.

Adesso è il momento delle energie pulite, c'è un gran polverone attorno, trainato anche dal fattore ambientale, etc etc. Ma non so quanto possa essere veramente efficace.

Per produrre l'energia elettrica equivalente di una centrale nucleare ci vogliono migliaia (forse milioni) di ettari di pannelli solari, ed è un problema trovargli il posto. La roba eolica nemmeno la considero, forse una torre riesce a mandare avanti qualche manciata di case.

Detto questo, e continuando la conversazione in OT, invece faccio un altro ragionamento, ed è quello del nucleare "pulito". E' stata persa secondo me una grande occasione, e solo per motivi di sociopolitica e grandi dinamiche planetarie.

Il nucleare pulito, cioè a fusione invece che a fissione, già era in sperimentazione fin dagli anni '70, il "Tokamak", e ne abbiamo anche noi uno a Frascati. Se avesse subito la solita evoluzione che ha avuto per esempio l'elettronica e la tecnologia delle comunicazioni, adesso forse avremmo centrali con energia facile. Invece non ci si è investito, c'era da tirare avanti con il petrolio, e altri motivi che non mi metto a descrivere. Tutto fermo da decenni. Le grandi potenze, ovviamente, le uniche che potevano massicciamente investire, non hanno sfortunatamente per noi grossi problemi con i combustibili fossili, e quindi per ora non hanno grandi interessi, come possiamo amaramente constatare.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, codesto è vero, ovviamente il nucleare non è tutto rose e fiori, c'è lo smaltimento e il muro di opposizione ideologica.
> 
> Io credo (magari sbagliando) che il disinteresse verso il nucleare sia dato anche da un fattore modaiolo, diciamo così. Inoltre il nucleare è stato demonizzato oltremodo con gli incidenti di Three Mile Island e Chernobyl.
> 
> ...


Grazie, ottima analisi. Sto provando a capire qual è la situazione e basta fare due ricerche per scoprire che, come tutto, non è bianco o nero, ma una complicatissima scala di grigi.

Come hai scritto, il nucleare garantisce una quantità di energia abnorme. 
Inoltre leggo che non comporta l'emissione di gas climalteranti, un fatto decisivo se si vuol ragionare nel lungo periodo (che è quello che conta).

Il problema delle scorie, sempre in ottica futura, si potrebbe limitare con il nucleare pulito di cui hai parlato.

La Germania rinunciando al nucleare punterà sì su fonti pulite (a quanto pare l'eolico non è così secondario dato che ieri ha coperto addirittura un terzo dell'energia consumata in Germania), ma inevitabilmente anche su combustibili fossili: gli impianti a carbone però sono estremamente inquinanti.
Per dire, salta fuori una dichiarazione di Elon Musk che si dice contrario alla rinuncia del nucleare da parte della Germania, proprio perché i combustibili fossili sono pure peggio.

Poi tanto per restare in tema...anche l'eolico non è 100% green (rovina l'ambiente, in Calabria "stop all'eolico, rovina il paesaggio. In futuro si proverà con l'eolico in mare".

Chiudo con una nota divertente: Salvini insiste sul nucleare in Italia. Proporrà a questo governo un "Piano nazionale per la sicurezza energetica", che include anche il nucleare. Possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli sul futuro energetico del paese.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Dicembre 2021)

Chi ha sostituito i contratti di fornitura di gas naturale a lungo termine con quelli a breve termine in nome dell'efficienza del mercato?
E chi pretende di fare la guerra economica e politica al suo principale fornitore di gas naturale, rigorosamente per conto terzi e pigliandosela pure in quel posto?
E chi si è messo in testa la transizione "green" senza avere alternative praticabili se non sul medio/lungo periodo, al quale bisognerà comunque arrivare senza il delirio energetico?
La risposta è una sola a tutte e tre le domande.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sempre interessante vedere che c'è chi da la colpa al governo 

1) Non è colpa del governo, Draghi Salvini Meloni Conte Renzi Letta, sarebbe uguale

2) Anche se il governo intervenisse, sarebbe solo uno specchietto per boccaloni e perdonatemi anche un pò ignoranti:
Mettesse 20 miliardi per combattere gli aumenti, sono sempre 20 miliardi nostri, la somma fa sempre 0.

Lo scrivo sempre, ma c'è troppa gente convinta che il Governo sia un ente estratto, invece fa semplicemente il fr... col culo (soldi) degli altri ( noi)

3) Per il nucleare è tardi, ha tempi che il nuovo Stadio di San Siro scansate

4) Sono 20 anni che fanno tutti debiti e l' inflazione è ZERO, ora aiuti a pioggia e sta salendo, that's it


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se conosco i miei polli, magari allentano un po' le misure (o forse abbassano solo i numeri dei contagi alla metà) giusto per far ingoiare la pillola, sbandierando "l'uscita dal tunnel e la rinascita". Poi, zacchete, ci sarà da salvare la Pasqua, magari con la nuova Omicron Turbo Integrale 4WD.



Cosa c'entra questo messaggio con l'aumento delle bollette?


----------



## Zenos (31 Dicembre 2021)

Vi stavate lamentando di Conte. Eccovi servita la vecchia politica!


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Interessante la discussione sul nucleare.
> Oltre i lunghissimi tempi per cominciare a recuperare l'investimento (e senza contare il dove trovare i fondi per farlo questo investimento), potrebbe in ogni caso essere tardi per iniziare.
> Giusto ieri esce questo articolo:
> 
> ...


Perfetto.

Purtroppo siamo nati in un' epoca sfigata sotto tantissimi aspetti.

Il futuro dell' energia elettrica ( perchè questa è la fonte da cui dobbiamo attingere, gli idrocarburi oltre all' inquinamento comunque finiranno, tra 10, 50 o 100 anni) se Dio vorrà sarà nella fusione nucleare.

Ho letto parecchi articoli riguardo l' esperimento ( ITER, un progetto in cui ci siamo pure noi) che stanno conducendo in Francia a Cadarache, pero' ci vorrà tempo.
Se vi va di approfondire è roba da fantascienza, però assolutamente comprensibile anche per noi.

Io sono stra favorevole anche al nucleare a fissione, prendendosi i rischi ( anche se piccoli) del caso, ma non so quanto convenga spendere miliardi su miliardi adesso, per vedere pronte le centrali tra 20 anni.

Con il nostro famoso tempismo, quando saranno pronte gli altri inizieranno già a costruire quelle a fusione e resteremo come sempre indietro perchè poi per ammortizzare una centrale nucleare, non ricordo esattamente ma mi pare ci vogliano 30 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Chiudo con una nota divertente: Salvini insiste sul nucleare in Italia. Proporrà a questo governo un "Piano nazionale per la sicurezza energetica", che include anche il nucleare. Possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli sul futuro energetico del paese.


ahahahaha un' eterna ricerca di consensi


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


Tra l'altro, questi aumenti non solo incidono sulle bollette domestiche ma anche su tutti gli acquisti di prodotti e servizi, visto che luce e gas servono a qualunque impresa.


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


Va bene che l'immissione di centinaia di miliardi nell'economia era prevedibile che avrebbe fatto impennare i prezzi delle materie prime ma come al solito su ogni problema si specula senza pietà..non hanno nessun senso logico aumenti di questa portata.

A me, da ignorante, in generale sembra che il mondo dell'industria già in sofferenza prima del covid non riesca più a tenere i ritmi della domanda in seguito ai rallentamenti alla produzione degli ultimi 2 anni per cui adesso di riflesso specula sulle materie prime, ci riempiamo la bocca di green economy e boiate varie ma di base credo il problema vero sia che il mondo occidentale ormai consuma ben oltre quanto sia in grado di produrre, ma invertire questa tendenza è economicamente in accettabile nel sistema per come è impostato.


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

Povera Italietta, presa dentro l'€ perché altrimenti non si sarebbe fatto nulla, cittadini entuasisti perché sarebbero diventati più ricchi lavorando meno, invece non solo l'Italia col tempo ha perso sovranità ma si è pure vista scavalcare all'interno di un organismo come quello fallimentare e inutile che è l'UE, perché ad oggi l'agenda è questa e l'Italia deve rimanere sempre vicina al collasso così da non potersi né staccare né rimanere indipendente sfruttando magari il made in Italy.
E' un paese che ha una classe politica che sta svendendo a poco a poco un po' tutto, filo francesi, filo tedeschi, adesso con la pandemia c'è poco da fare, sarebbe auspicabile che saltassimo in aria, che 'sto paese finalmente fallisse e andasse in default, hanno azzerato il turismo estivo e invernale, hanno praticamente stravolto quello che è il tessuto economico e sociale di un paese che non ha nessun beneficio a rimanere dentro un organismo che ha solamente danneggiato il paese grazie ad una politica imbarazzante e inetta, incapace di vedere oltre due sciocchezze filoeuropeiste e incapace di ascoltare le persone, perché col tempo questo paese è stato governato da zanzaroni che blateravano cose per poi fare tutt'altro, poi con la pandemia ciaone, finito tutto, adesso il popolo giustamente non decide più nulla e si può solamente aspettare che il destino faccia il suo corso.
Un paese che ha una moneta che non gli dà vantaggi ed è dentro un organismo "economico" speciale non va da nessuna parte, ma la pandemia che azzera tutto può fargli prendere un po' di tempo, quello che tanto piace, del resto in 'sto paese del cavolo si aspetta sempre qualcosa e si sparano messaggi trionfalistici basati sul nulla o sulle peggiori bugie.
Natura pensaci tu.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Va bene che l'immissione di centinaia di miliardi nell'economia era prevedibile che avrebbe fatto impennare i prezzi delle materie prime ma come al solito su ogni problema si specula senza pietà..non hanno nessun senso logico aumenti di questa portata.
> 
> A me, da ignorante, in generale sembra che il mondo dell'industria già in sofferenza prima del covid non riesca più a tenere i ritmi della domanda in seguito ai rallentamenti alla produzione degli ultimi 2 anni per cui adesso di riflesso specula sulle materie prime, ci riempiamo la bocca di green economy e boiate varie ma di base credo il problema vero sia che il mondo occidentale ormai consuma ben oltre quanto sia in grado di produrre, ma invertire questa tendenza è economicamente in accettabile nel sistema per come è impostato.


Io non so se sia pura speculazione o ci siano delle ragioni logistiche o reali, o se sia solo geopolitica.
Ma di solito il mercato si autoregola ( a meno che ci siano, illegali, cartelli)
Anche i trasporti marittimi di container su determinate rotte è aumentato del 100%, IL DOPPIO

Ho persino pensato che sia una mossa, visto che stiamo cercando in tutti i modi di limitare l' inquinamento, per far si che almeno la gente in generale presti attenzioni a NON SPRECARE e passare alle tecnologie più moderne e a minor consumo.

Sappiamo benissimo tutti, che sulla carta siamo tutti bravi ad essere ecologisti, ma poi negli atti pratici buttiamo cibo e sprechiamo energia a go-go

Forse è un modo per forzarci a farlo visto che non lo facciamo con le buone.

Questa la sparo, non è che credo la ragione sia questa.


----------



## Manue (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ma gli stipendi?
Aumentano anche loro ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so se sia pura speculazione o ci siano delle ragioni logistiche o reali, o se sia solo geopolitica.
> Ma di solito il mercato si autoregola ( a meno che ci siano, illegali, cartelli)
> Anche i trasporti marittimi di container su determinate rotte è aumentato del 100%, IL DOPPIO
> 
> ...


Guarda io lavoro per un azienda che commercializza carburanti sia per autotrazione che per riscaldamento e ti posso dire che il prezzo di acquisto (parlo di gasolio e benzina) è molto simile ai livelli pre-covid e non è mai andato oltre il range di oscillazione che ha tenuto nell'ultimo decennio se non in fase lockdown ma era un oscillazione esagerata al ribasso non al rialzo. 
Per questo non giustifico questi aumenti, alla fine il prezzo del petrolio incide parecchio sul costo finale delle materie prime... per questo penso si stia speculando alla grandissima su questa situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma gli stipendi?
> Aumentano anche loro ?


Brutto argomento.

Io parlo per il mio settore, dove sono implicati centinaia di migliaia di lavoratori italiani direttamente o indirettamente, ho grosse preoccupazioni da quel punto di vista.

Per aumentare gli stipendi, vanno aumentati i prezzi.

Se aumenti i prezzi, la vedo molto grigia a vincerla sulla concorrenza internazionale.

Purtroppo, a parte qualche nicchia dove abbiamo qualità altissima e alti margini, temo davvero tanto che nel settore siderurgico/metallurgico/meccanico il nostro potere contrattuale sia davvero basso, in quanto abbastanza sostituibili nel caso volessimo fare la voce grossa.

Già oggi, si lavora si lavora si lavora e si produce, ma i margini sono davvero striminziti.

Ci daranno qualche briciola, o poco più.
E nel medio termine non credo questa cosa possa cambiare in fretta


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Guarda io lavoro per un azienda che commercializza carburanti sia per autotrazione che per riscaldamento e ti posso dire che il prezzo di acquisto (parlo di gasolio e benzina) è molto simile ai livelli pre-covid e non è mai andato oltre il range di oscillazione che ha tenuto nell'ultimo decennio se non in fase lockdown ma era un oscillazione esagerata al ribasso non al rialzo.
> Per questo non giustifico questi aumenti, alla fine il prezzo del petrolio incide parecchio sul costo finale delle materie prime... per questo penso si stia speculando alla grandissima su questa situazione.


Ma a me i carburanti non sembra abbiano avuto aumenti paragonabili a Gas ed elettricità, si parla di +50%

I carburanti li paghiamo circa il 10/15 % in più del 2019 alla pompa

La benzina la pago mi pare 1,65/1,70, prima non ricordo precisamente, ma eravamo mica attorno a 1,45 / 1,50 ?

EDIT: son andato a vedere, da dicembre 2019 a dicembre 2021 il gas naturale ha fatto un balzo del 61%
Oggi le centrali elettriche, spessissimo vanno a gas.

Comunque come ho già avuto modo di scrivere, i prezzi caleranno, non so quando ma caleranno, è ovvio non possano rimanere cosi.
Sono gli strascichi della pandemia, un mondo dove l' economia sta in piedi sul filo del rasoio, gli ammanchi da qualche parte devono arrivare e anche in fretta


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ed ovviamente la colpa è della UE.. guardate che questa crisi è OVUNQUE. Nemmeno gli inglesi scappano da questa situazione.

I più furbi sono stati i francesi solo perché hanno investito massivamente sul nucleare anzi adesso stanno investendo su nuove centrali. Mentre in Germania smantellano tutto.

Il nucleare è l'unica soluzione concreta anche per quando riguarda il surriscaldamento globale. Sicuramente ci sarebbe il problema del materiale tossico che è comunque risolvibile. 

Poi ci sono quelli che pensano che facendo turbine eolica si risolva tutto, balla. Noi in Danimarca il 50% del fabbisogno energetico viene proprio dalle turbine aeoliche, lo scorso anno non c'è stato tanto vento il che non c'è stata tanta produzione di EL. Risultato? Si è dovuti tornare al combustibile fossile con prezzi di gas e luce alle stelle.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed ovviamente la colpa è della UE.. guardate che questa crisi è OVUNQUE. Nemmeno gli inglesi scappano da questa situazione.
> 
> I più furbi sono stati i francesi solo perché hanno investito massivamente sul nucleare anzi adesso stanno investendo su nuove centrali. Mentre in Germania smantellano tutto.
> 
> ...


Il futuro è nucleare, ma non a fissione.

Secondo me.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> draghi, grecia, non so se vi risuona qualcosa.


Nah, é solo preoccupato per la nostra salute


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, arriva la stangata di Capodanno per le bollette di luce e gas.
> Dal primo gennaio al 31 marzo elettricità + 55% e gas +41,8%.
> 
> Gli interventi del governo sono riusciti solo parzialmente ad arrestare la crescita delle tariffe, che resta comunque vertiginosa.


Non ho le competenze per dire se questa cosa è colpa del governo o meno. Ma sono dotato di un minimo di discernimento per dire una cosa oggettiva: in queste settimane/mesi i giornaloni di regime hanno fatto propaganda da Istituto Luce sul fatto che SuperMario avrebbe almeno contenuto se non evitato questi aumenti. E invece eccoci qua....


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non ho le competenze per dire se questa cosa è colpa del governo o meno. Ma sono dotato di un minimo di discernimento per dire una cosa oggettiva: in queste settimane/mesi i giornaloni di regime hanno fatto propaganda da Istituto Luce sul fatto che SuperMario avrebbe almeno contenuto se non evitato questi aumenti. E invece eccoci qua....


Gli "ignoranti" son quelli che credono che sulla faccia di questa roccia che è la Terra, possa davvero esistere qualcuno che abbia "la soluzione" a determinati complessissimi problemi.

Draghi non è chiaramente stupido, ma non ha i poteri magici, e chi abbocca al fatto che li abbia, non merita nemmeno il diritto di lamentarsi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli "ignoranti" son quelli che credono che sulla faccia di questa roccia che è la Terra, possa davvero esistere qualcuno che abbia "la soluzione" a determinati complessissimi problemi.
> 
> Draghi non è chiaramente stupido, ma non ha i poteri magici, e chi abbocca al fatto che li abbia, non merita nemmeno il diritto di lamentarsi.


Non hai capito il senso di ciò che ho scritto. Figurati se credevo alla propaganda dei lecchini di professione. Tra l'altro Draghi è quanto di più lontano mi aspetto in quel ruolo per quello che è il mio credo politico e sociale, ma questo è un altro discorso. 
E in ogni caso questo di schifare gli "ignoranti" è un discorso presuntuoso e arrogante che io non farei mai anche contro chi idolatra Draghi (e purtroppo ce ne sono). I peggiori per me sono sempre i lecchini che fanno questa propaganda e chi ne beneficia, perché non penso siamo tutti così stupidi da credere che Draghi o chiunque detenga il potere non avalli e promuova la propaganda mediatica a suo favore. Mi si dirà "eh ma è sempre stato così, è la politica"...certo, ma a me fa schifo uguale.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito il senso di ciò che ho scritto. Figurati se credevo alla propaganda dei lecchini di professione. Tra l'altro Draghi è quanto di più lontano mi aspetto in quel ruolo per quello che è il mio credo politico e sociale, ma questo è un altro discorso.
> E in ogni caso questo di schifare gli "ignoranti" è un discorso presuntuoso e arrogante che io non farei mai anche contro chi idolatra Draghi (e purtroppo ce ne sono). I peggiori per me sono sempre i lecchini che fanno questa propaganda e chi ne beneficia, perché non penso siamo tutti così stupidi da credere che Draghi o chiunque detenga il potere non avalli e promuova la propaganda mediatica a suo favore. Mi si dirà "eh ma è sempre stato così, è la politica"...certo, ma a me fa schifo uguale.


Tu non hai capito 

Non intendevo che TU ci avevi abboccato, figurati era chiarissimo dal tuo post che non fai parte dei boccaloni.

Hai ragione che schifare gli ignoranti suona presuntuoso e arrogante, totalmente, ne sono consapevole.

Ma come vuoi definire qualcuno che gli dici "XXXX risolverà tutto" e ci crede davvero?

Non ho altri aggettivi se non ignorante.
Nel reale senso del termine, senza voler offendere.

Non è per essere cattivi o altro, ma è una semplice constatazione.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che molti di voi perdano di vista il vero punto: noi non abbiamo un governo dal 1945 circa.
> Tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto sono uomini o di Washington o di Bruxelles, non fanno l'interesse del paese.


Per essere precisi, dal 25 Luglio 1943.
È il prezzo che Sciaboletta e i suoi lacchè delle forze armate e gerarchi filo-britannici (Dino Grandi anyone?), industriali massoni sionisti e anti-socialisti come gli Agnelli, insieme ai compagni di merende filo-angloamericani e filo-jugoslavi del CLN decisero di pagare ben volentieri a Cassibile, pur di togliere di mezzo l’odiato nemico comune: Mussolini.

Gli venne imposto il ritorno alla politica liberale pre-fascista, il ritorno alla Destra e alla Sinistra storica, che non ha mai avuto libertà politica, poiché era un’appendice di Londra nel mediterraneo.
Solo che gli americani, furbi, hanno pressato il CLN per far fuori i Savoia, notoriamente filo-britannici, per instaurare una Repubblica filo-americana.

Viva il 25 Aprile! Ci hanno liberato!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come??? Non avevano messo Draghi, per rimediare ai disastri di Conte? Al punto che perfino Super Salvino è andato al governo, per far sì che il governo non finisse in mano alla sinistra cattiva (come il PD fece alleanza con il M5S per non lasciare il paese in mano alla destra cattiva?). No, ma state sbagliando, è sicuramente una feik nius, fidatevi di Draghi e dell'europa e di tutti i partiti che si sono uniti per il bene degli italiani  .


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu non hai capito
> 
> Non intendevo che TU ci avevi abboccato.
> 
> ...


Meglio così allora 

Ma sai, un "ignorante" può essere semplicemente uno che ha conoscenze in campi diversi da quello dell'energia o dell'economia. Io per esempio non ho creduto alla propaganda perché purtroppo conosco i miei polli, cioè l'etica professionale inesistente del nostro giornalismo (in maggioranza) e per la mia formazione ormai conosco a menadito certe strategie di comunicazione...non perché ho conoscenze in materia economica. Ma se uno ci crede perché non ha competenze in materia e vede disattese le previsioni, penso abbia diritto di essere incavolato, poi magari è un semplice fruttivendolo con la licenza media o un professore in campo medico.
Poi dato che anch'io ho le mie debolezze, beh...se quel mio amico che idolatra Draghi si venisse a lamentare da me domani...ammetto che una rispostaccia gliela darei, non sono un santo manco io


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito il senso di ciò che ho scritto. Figurati se credevo alla propaganda dei lecchini di professione. Tra l'altro Draghi è quanto di più lontano mi aspetto in quel ruolo per quello che è il mio credo politico e sociale, ma questo è un altro discorso.
> E in ogni caso questo di schifare gli "ignoranti" è un discorso presuntuoso e arrogante che io non farei mai anche contro chi idolatra Draghi (e purtroppo ce ne sono). I peggiori per me sono sempre i lecchini che fanno questa propaganda e chi ne beneficia, perché non penso siamo tutti così stupidi da credere che Draghi o chiunque detenga il potere non avalli e promuova la propaganda mediatica a suo favore. Mi si dirà "eh ma è sempre stato così, è la politica"...certo, ma a me fa schifo uguale.


Io addirittura penso che Draghi sia stato messo lì solo perché si stavano sentendo dei piccoli scricchiolii interni che poi con l'arrivo della pandemia hanno allontanato sempre più gli italiani da quel concetto di europeismo che poi alla fine non c'è mai stato, lui doveva garantire un reset mentale e doveva distogliere l'attenzione da ciò che, secondo me, sarà inevitabile, perché sarà inevitabile una disgregazione tra i paesi europei un tempo fondatori, l'Italia soprattutto post pandemia non potrà rimanere nell'€, dovrà fallire e ripartire, per allora Draghi non ci sarà più.
Si sono sottovalutati tanti problemi ritenuti minori, come gli ingressi continui di clandestini, la sfiducia degli italiani nei confronti della politica, delle misure che sono state prese, anche e soprattutto "sanitarie", c'è talmente tanto astio che questo governo è assolutamente obbligato a comportarsi così, perché il 2023 è dietro l'angolo ma in qualche maniera sono sicuro che piazzeranno un altro europeista al colle giusto per mettere una piccola pezza e forse penseranno pure di poter prendere altro tempo, fregando gli italiani e riempiendoli di tasse spropositate per quelli che sono stati i sacrifici anticostituzionali richiesti per un'influenza.
Ma voi pensate che gli italiani manderanno giù pure questa? dopo 2 anni di farsa e di caos? ormai c'è solo tanta stanchezza, la confusione che è stata generata dovrebbe distogliere un po' l'attenzione ma intanto che il tempo passa il ferro caldo viene battuto sempre più forte finché alla fine non si romperà in mille pezzi..


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Meglio così allora
> 
> Ma sai, un "ignorante" può essere semplicemente uno che ha conoscenze in campi diversi da quello dell'energia o dell'economia. Io per esempio non ho creduto alla propaganda perché purtroppo conosco i miei polli, cioè l'etica professionale inesistente del nostro giornalismo (in maggioranza) e per la mia formazione ormai conosco a menadito certe strategie di comunicazione...non perché ho conoscenze in materia economica. Ma se uno ci crede perché non ha competenze in materia e vede disattese le previsioni, penso abbia diritto di essere incavolato, poi magari è un semplice fruttivendolo con la licenza media o un professore in campo medico.
> Poi dato che anch'io ho le mie debolezze, beh...se quel mio amico che idolatra Draghi si venisse a lamentare da me domani...ammetto che una rispostaccia gliela darei, non sono un santo manco io


Capisco il tuo punto di vista.

Ma oggi siamo in un mondo ultra complicato dove bisogna avere conoscenze a 360° gradi, per aver una comprensione più possibile verosimile del mondo.
Altrimenti regrediamo a quando eravamo analfabeti.

Non serve essere un guru della finanza e dell' economia per capire alcune cose, se sono giuste e sbagliate.
Perchè ovviamente nemmeno io lo sono, figurati, l' importante è essere consapevoli di quello che sappiamo e ancora più importante di quello che *non*, conosciamo

Ma almeno i concetti base, quelli è importante conoscerli, anche solo per la nostra crescita personale.

Tornando al punto dove dici "Ma se uno ci crede perché non ha competenze in materia e vede disattese le previsioni, penso abbia diritto di essere incavolato"

Vero, ma solo se il politico di turno ti dicesse "ho la soluzione a al problema XXXXX", e poi il problema XXXX non viene risolto, puoi incavolarti pure se non hai competenze.

Ma se la propaganda ti dice che il politico XXXX ha la soluzione al problema XXXXX, e poi il problema XXXX non viene risolto, è colpa tua che hai creduto alla balla della propaganda, perchè sei ignorante.

Tornando in TOPIC, io non so che farà Draghi, ritengo pure possibile che il Governo limiti pesantemente gli aumenti in bolletta per le aziende nel 2022.

Ma che lo faccia o meno, è quasi indifferente alla fine.
La somma è e sarà sempre 0, perchè saranno comunque soldi che tireremo fuori noi.

Lui avrà mantenuto la promessa "il governo farà la sua parte", ma alla fine come detto, la somma sarà comunque ZERO

Un pò come vantarsi della crescita del PIL avuta quest' anno, grazie ar ca**o, non era cosi complicato.

Ma alle gente arriva la notiza "PIL + XX %": wowww bravi bravi

Cosi come molti politici da qui al medio futuro faranno i belli con i soldi che ci vengono regalati e prestati dall' Europa: tutto molto bello, avranno il petto tronfissimo.
Magari passeranno pure per grandi politici.

Ecco, noi due però andremo in pensione a 97 anni e con 800 euro mensili.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma gli stipendi?
> Aumentano anche loro ?


Chiedere a Prodi, probabile candidato al ruolo di Presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Andrebbe azzerata totalmente l'iva fino all'arrivo della primavera, sarebbe veramente il minimo, come sarebbe il minimo segare tutti gli oneri di sistema della bolletta elettrica.

Su 100 euro di corrente (prima dell'aumento) sono si e no 30/40 euro di materia prima. Di spazio di manovra per tenere i prezzi normali ce ne sono a pacchi


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra questo messaggio con l'aumento delle bollette?



Ma niente. Sto impazzendo.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Andrebbe azzerata totalmente l'iva fino all'arrivo della primavera, sarebbe veramente il minimo, come sarebbe il minimo segare tutti gli oneri di sistema della bolletta elettrica.
> 
> Su 100 euro di corrente (prima dell'aumento) sono si e no 30/40 euro di materia prima. Di spazio di manovra per tenere i prezzi normali ce ne sono a pacchi


Ma infatti basterebbe abbassare di 1/3 gli oneri di sistema per avere una bolletta identica a prima...


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Andrebbe azzerata totalmente l'iva fino all'arrivo della primavera, sarebbe veramente il minimo, come sarebbe il minimo segare tutti gli oneri di sistema della bolletta elettrica.
> 
> Su 100 euro di corrente (prima dell'aumento) sono si e no 30/40 euro di materia prima. Di *spazio di manovra per tenere i prezzi normali ce ne sono a pacchi*


É la volontà che manca


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma gli stipendi?
> Aumentano anche loro ?


Per la pubblica amministrazione si, già approvato e depositato. 
Intanto circa una settimana fa hanno dato il via libera anche alla privatizzazione dell'acqua.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto quel che dico da mesi.
> questi si che sono motivi per andare a far casino in piazza.


Lo dici da mesi e concordo con te, ma finché te ne stai sul divano a criticare e basta le cose non cambiano, o aspetti che vadano avanti gli altri anche per te?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo dici da mesi e concordo con te, ma finché te ne stai sul divano a criticare e basta le cose non cambiano, o aspetti che vadano avanti gli altri anche per te?


non ho mai detto di essere perfetto. ho sempre scritto che se qualcuno andasse a protestare per certi motivi lo appoggerei a differenza di proteste inutili anzi dannose per il vaccino, tutto qua. le proteste inutili screditano anche quelle utili. protestare contro il vaccino uccide un sacco di gente, che si fa venire paure inesistenti e poi becca il covid e crepa. io la vedo così e ti rispondo solo per educazione non per romperti o convincerti.

io credo che prima di protestare bisogna essere buoni cittadini, innanzitutto. meglio non protestare mai che protestare sempre.
e poi sto ancora troppo bene per scendere in piazza a protestare e non sono il tipo, naturalmente so che è la loro strategia colpire a poco a poco, ma è così e funziona. i primi a non meritare un governo migliore siamo noi cittadini, caproni e separati tra noi stessi.
in un mondo ideale si va in strada in 60 milioni ed in 3 ore si aggiustano le cose ed io sarei il primo ad andarci, ma non sarà mai così.

non credo che protestare serva, purtroppo. ma do la mia stima a chi si immola per cause che hanno un senso, sono sicuramente cittadini migliori di me. forse non andare a votare sarebbe la miglior protesta possibile, ma non lo so.
non ho speranza nel futuro e sono convinto che comunque non lo posso cambiare. speriamo di sbagliare.


----------

